# Ok I will admit it, I like the view from behind - Show us pictures of your boat from behind!



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I will start. I saw this picture and remembered why I bought the boat.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

My wife said she wanted a boat with a "big fat ass"...









Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## sailorbill7 (7 mo ago)

SchockT said:


> My wife said she wanted a boat with a "big fat ass"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife said a similar thing : I want a boat that will fit my big Fat ars LOL


----------



## FLFrers36 (Feb 13, 2016)

Bringing Sealegs home from 2/22 purchase. Like horses and women


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

That is Synergy on the right. At the risk of asking that one dreaded question, "Do you think that this makes my backside look big?"


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

OMG I love this thread!
I like weird shaped boats, what does that mean? Sorry is there a therapist in the room? To me below has the coolest boat profile (from behind anyway) yeah I know its a racing rule that defined it, but still.

Not my boat - so if it is yours, yeah I have boat envy. (It's a Catalina 38 by the way).


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I will add, I am glad my boat makes me look less fat


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

SHNOOL said:


> OMG I love this thread!
> I like weird shaped boats, what does that mean? Sorry is there a therapist in the room? To me below has the coolest boat profile (from behind anyway) yeah I know its a racing rule that defined it, but still. . (It's a Catalina 38 by the way).


I never liked that look, but I have a friend who was in love with the looks of the Catalina 38 . He asked me what I had against the Catalina 38. I ended up plotting a stability curve for the Catalina 38 to explain some of my concerns. It was really interesting. 

If you talk with most folks with older designs that tend to be tender and heel easily initially, they will tell you that it feels like their boats heel quickly until some angle of heel (maybe 20 degrees) and then seem to stiffen up. That is not just a feeling. There are a number of reasons that is true, but the single biggest reason is the shape of the stability curve around that angle of heel, with stability increasing very slowly until that point, but then stability increases sharply as the topsides enter the water and the boat starts developing form stability from their topsides. That bulge lasts until the edge of the deck hits the water, roughly a range 20-25 degrees. 

When you plot the stability curve for these IOR-1 boats with the extreme tumblehome, they never do build form stability. So you see a curve that very slowly builds stability with heel angle, until you get to somewhere around 30-35 degrees of heel, but then it starts to quickly drop as the tumblehome hits the water and for maybe 10-15 degrees of heel it drops pretty steeply. At that point, it starts dropping much more slowly and maybe even increasing slightly as the hull is sitting on its topsides, deck and cabin sides, with the keel approaching horizontal. and then starts to drop again slowly as the boat starts to invert. 

It was the strangest stability curve that I have ever seen. But that (and the rig proportions) are the main reason that I have never liked those boats. 

Jeff


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I asked my boat if could take a picture of her butt and she responded "Don't even think about it if you know what is good for you!"


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Winning no awards for nicest aft but a participation medal nonetheless.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Jeff: FYI in my opinion it looks as you describe, that it'd heel quick stiffen for a short bit then release and heel quick again. I didn't say that my fondness of IOR designs was a good thing. It is an irrational affliction actually. Would love to see the curve if you have it plotted somewhere.

I'm a weird sailor, I love the classic heavy full keel designs, teak decks, and canoe sterns, but I like to sail something completely different. Ironically the prettiest sailboats to me are one's I'd probably hate to sail. I blame my father for my different tastes in sailboats. I fear calling out any one particular boat by name that I love to look at but would not ever want to sail in case I might offend. I think I'd love to sail the Cat38 though, and I think its oddly very pretty to me.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

AWT2_Sail said:


> View attachment 143942
> 
> Winning no awards for nicest aft but a participation medal nonetheless.


That is a great looking boat from all angles. 
Jeff


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I am a big fan of the way a lot of boats look that I would not enjoy owning. I love looking at Concordia Yawls, H-28's, 12 meters, early Alden schooners, Friendship sloops, Luders 16's and 24's, and Beetle cats to name a few. I am always grateful when I see one sail by and thank the owner for making my day nicer. 

This was a slide from a lecture that I gave some years ago that included the plot of the Catalina 38 stability curve and of an IMS boat of from the early 21st century. The IMS boat was substantially lighter yet developed quite a bit more stability. I will note that pretty much all boats loose stability when the deck edge hits the water. In the case of the IMS boat that hollow hits around 60 degrees, then bounces up when the cabin side hits the water. The Cat 38 cabin side hits the water at a lower angle of heel. (The CB on the graphics are for the entire boat, as is the CG. They do not account for shifting fluids in the tanks).


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Here's the one we sold last summer. We had the name written in big letters so our competitors would still be able to see who beat them from where they were.








This is the "new" boat about two minutes after the start. A competitor graciously moved to leeward and behind so he could take this shot. The letters are smaller. We got new sails for Christmas. We're still learning how to make her go.








This is the dinghy - Étoile. She goes faster when we're not dragging the spinnaker sheets.


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Many moons and miles ago...before I bought her...poor thing.


----------



## FLFrers36 (Feb 13, 2016)

My old Frers 36 on the Manatee River. Now somewhere in Mexico. The Rat was a rocketship, and like all Frers designs pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Took these pictures this morning after a quick trip New York State.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Don L said:


> I asked my boat if could take a picture of her butt and she responded "Don't even think about it if you know what is good for you!"


Our boat loves to show her butt to other boats!

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## rsutorius (Oct 14, 2021)

Okay, I'm in!


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

keep em coming folks I'm loving this.
Jeff stability graphic is interesting.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Should have fessed up. No longer my vessel but still fond of her bumkin. She is now in PV Mex.with new owner.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Not my boat (of course), but one of Bob's designs that I love. Sometimes no stern at all can be stunning too! The Tayana 37.


----------



## cousineddy (Nov 27, 2011)

J30


----------



## Sea Glass (7 mo ago)

Currently undergoing a refit and no on-the-water photos yet, but...1979 MV Shipyard Vineyard Vixen 29.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Sea Glass you got me! No stern, no problem!

Cousineddy, the J30 will always have a found place in my heart. My father had a US27, we raced against a boat named "Syzygy" out of Lake Norman Sailing Club (yep we were always last). My father and the captain of Syzygy both did a night sail in the late Fall, and of course the J30 was incredibly fast. The J circled our boat throughout the 12+ mile sail up the lake on a reach. I recall there were several mugs of hot grog passed between boats at speed (and significant heel), ours being the supplier of said spirits.

I am not sure I can fathom the lack of thought process involved in such an adventure, given the boats were both less than 2 years old, the amount of $$ on the line would have been difficult to explain to an insurance company should things have gone poorly. So 5-6 knots speed, boats coming in close contact with one another, significant heel, hot tea on the boil on an alcohol stove, alcohol - yep bad idea all the way around. Just the same it made for a helluva story! Thought the J30 was the fastest thing ever, until he sold it and bought a J29 a year later (Masthead Outboard model).


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

SHNOOL said:


> Not my boat (of course), but one of Bob's designs that I love. Sometimes no stern at all can be stunning too! The Tayana 37.
> View attachment 143978


They have a stern, They just don't have a transom.....Jus' Say'n


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Her's a jetty view of my old inverted transom:








And Here's the new one:








I wish I had those nice pics of her under sail. For that I will have to coordinate with someone.


----------



## Aquarian (Nov 8, 2010)

Love her smile.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

SHNOOL said:


> Sea Glass you got me! No stern, no problem!
> 
> My father and the captain of Syzygy both did a night sail in the late Fall, and of course the J30 was incredibly fast. The J circled our boat throughout the 12+ mile sail up the lake on a reach. I recall there were several mugs of hot grog passed between boats at speed (and significant heel), ours being the supplier of said spirits.
> I am not sure I can fathom the lack of thought process involved in such an adventure, given the boats were both less than 2 years old, the amount of $$ on the line would have been difficult to explain to an insurance company should things have gone poorly.


Years ago I was racing on a Beneteau First 345. We were in the breezy last race of a series within a point or so of a C&C 35-3. They had a safe leeward on us and had held it for a long distance up the leg and we could not shake them loose. Our 100 lb foredeck person and snacktician left the rail went below, grabbed a couple beers, and went to leeward and called over to the C&C crew on the rail. "Hey it looks like you guys could use a beer." and tossed the beers to the guys on the rail, who jumped up to catch them and distracted the helmsman for a second. With that we squirted out ahead and she returned to the rail.

And Yup, if something had gone wrong it would have been very hard to explain.

This picture is not my boat, but is a Mini-6.50 that belongs to an acquaintance of mine..The name speaks for itself......


----------



## Aquarian (Nov 8, 2010)

.


----------



## OCSailor (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## cousineddy (Nov 27, 2011)

I crewed on a J30 when I was a teen in Corpus Christi. The owner also traded the J30 for J29 MHOB when it came out. We did much better racing phrf. But, I thought the J30 was a cooler boat and missed it. Much more to it. Now, finally got one. Love it.

Funny, cause my other boat is a US25. Its a good little boat.













SHNOOL said:


> Thought the J30 was the fastest thing ever, until he sold it and bought a J29 a year later (Masthead Outboard model).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2020)

Dear "Moment of Truth" (AWT_2Sail)
GREETINGS from your cousin in San Francisco:
"Grand Jeté" 1978 Pearson 30.
(I know, one of them is from the wrong end....)
















--


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

rbrasi said:


> Her's a jetty view of my old inverted transom:
> View attachment 143986
> 
> And Here's the new one:
> ...


Your new boat looks very familiar! What an upgrade from the old one!

You need to update the boat in your profile!



Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## US25NY (Aug 23, 2014)

cousineddy said:


> Funny, cause my other boat is a US25. Its a good little boat.
> 
> View attachment 143999


funny thing, you’re the only other person I know who has owned a US25! I got mine as a salvage and did a complete refit over a few years….. my 1st boat and I sail the hell outta it!


----------



## Jim Ouellette (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## elliowb (Jun 8, 2015)

Not my boat:











My boat:


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

elliowb - that is stunning

Jeff - semantics.

cousineddy - BTW my brother owned a US 25 for like 12 years. He sailed the bottom off the boat. Ironically it was docked at Lake Norman Sailing club, and was the same year as Dad's US 27, he renamed her "deja vu" Yeah I think they were a terribly under rated boat.


----------



## jwoytek (Aug 22, 2008)

Our Jason 35 during launch this season. I wish I had photos of her sailing. One of these days!


----------



## cousineddy (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree. This is a really good sailing boat. Mine is not being used anymore, but I cant bring myself to sell it. I put a lot of work into it. So, using it as yard decoration.

A younger guy did a stop over at my TN river marina in one of these. It was the Pearson triton 25 version. Came from Wisconsin on the river system. He was heading down the Tombigbee waterway to the gulf. His destination was the Caribbean. I was thinking wow. Never thought of this as a blue water boat. Hope it worked out for him. 




SHNOOL said:


> cousineddy - BTW my brother owned a US 25 for like 12 years. He sailed the bottom off the boat. Ironically it was docked at Lake Norman Sailing club, and was the same year as Dad's US 27, he renamed her "deja vu" Yeah I think they were a terribly under rated boat.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry for the sidebar, but my thread I guess I can do it, yeah I think the US 25 was a better sailing boat honestly than the 27. I think the 22 was also pretty quick. I really didn't have a problem with the 27, the particular configuration my father had though was a deep fin, wheel, inboard, fixed bladed prop, with a 110 headsail. He did himself NO favors when he ordered a genoa for the boat and bought a 170. So he effectively shot himself in the foot with his rating everywhere he could. Lake Norman spent more days with 0-5mph winds than 5-10mph during racing season, so I think that was the nail in the coffin solidifying our dead last position in every race, even if we frequently managed to best several competitors in real time. HOWEVER, we did show up to race one time in winds 30-35, and driving rain, race committee said they'd give us the first if we'd let them get out of the rain. We took the "win" with no competition willing to sail against us, and went sailing anyway with a double reef and that 110 up, had a helluva good time. Pearson bought the molds and made the Triton I thought they'd take off with it, but notsomuch.


----------



## cousineddy (Nov 27, 2011)

Its your thread, so you can do a side bar if you want. I raced my boat in Phoenix. PHRF 216. It was also a light wind racing. There were a few J24s racing in the fleet. I typically fly the 155% genoa with a slightly oversized UK main. I could usually beat the J24s to the windward mark. But after rounding, they would leave me in their wake. Probably need an oversized spinnaker to be competitive. When it was blowing, I would do better.
What is really great about this boat is it came with a volvo Penta saildrive. Its a Honda 7.5 on a stick. It was corroded through and siezed up. Was able to piece it together, added electric start and 2It has smooth and quiet power with out fussing with an outboard. It really adds to the pleasure of the boat. But, when talking with other sailors and tell them what kind of boat it is, they get this look and say oh. I think those double row window Buccaneer siblings hurt the reputation. But, I heard the shoal draft version doesn’t sail very well. Maybe thats part of it.


----------



## WindWizard (Dec 20, 2020)

1994 Tartan 3500 #46


----------



## Klazien1711 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## SV-Ithaka (Aug 7, 2020)

SHNOOL said:


> keep em coming folks I'm loving this.
> Jeff stability graphic is interesting.












Fun in Santa Monica Bay!!


----------



## FrankTugw2ell (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## cousineddy (Nov 27, 2011)

We can do our power boats too?


----------



## Mr B (Dec 23, 2011)

Now up for sale, As I fell over on a wharfe and near ripped both my arms off, 
My sailing days are over,


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Not a close up photo, but I consider it nearly "magazine quality" in format.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Mr B that is a miserable story. Sorry to hear. Still a beautiful boat.


----------



## US25NY (Aug 23, 2014)

cousineddy said:


> But, I heard the shoal draft version doesn’t sail very well. Maybe thats part of it.



mine was a shoal draft and that boat was tender as could be……. If you farted the boat would heel over…. Lol

but, in lighter winds she was a very comfortable sailing boat


----------



## US25NY (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## jr_spyder (Oct 1, 2011)

My fave picture of my boat. Just heading out for Bermuda from Newport.


----------



## JoeDunn (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Guys (and gals) these are stunning.
For the record, by pure accident, a friend caught me out sailing today. He snapped a bunch of pictures. I am in love again with my bride er I mean my boat. Exhaust stains not withstanding, and yes I realize my main is overtrimmed.

Ironically I anchored about an hour later, took a magic eraser to the stern and the waterline.








,er


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

keep em coming folks loving this thread.


----------

